

Machine pareidolia - when computer vision "sees" faces - pronoiac
http://www.flickr.com/photos/unavoidablegrain/sets/72157628855014523/

======
daniel-cussen
Some of these are in fact modeled after human faces, so there's a false
negative rate here.

